# Flag Case Plans



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

digging around in the plans folders and came across these plans for Flag Cases.....
Plans for them have been requested before and I hope these may help some one even if they are late in coming....


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Stick. That is on my "to do" list.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

On my list too. Thanks Stick.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Stick, Add my thanks too.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, Stick. This is high on my to-do list.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Stick,what a nice looking case, I might even be able to make one of those, make a good present for a Vet.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A flag display case like the ones stick posted, are a most graciously accepted gift. If you happen to have cause to make one, go for it. You will be glad you did!!!!


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you Stick. My ailing dad is 94 years old. He is one of the "Greatest Generation" and received two Purple Hearts for his service in the South Pacific, and I hope I can complete one of these cases for him before he passes.


----------



## RDSpears (Dec 3, 2014)

*Flag Shadow Box for a friend*

Stick.... great looking flag display case. I made a couple for a friend (Army) and my older brother Hugh a Navy vet. On both used 3/4 plywood back, oak sides with plexiglass door. Cut the flag with table top jig saw. Each item is raised on one inch dowels to give shadow effect. Measures 24 inches x 24 inches x 2 inches. See attached.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

your case is the exception...
very nice... be proud...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Raymond!!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice gents.


----------



## Poppy02 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you Stick.
Just what my Brother is after for a friend in Lincoln UK


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Stick!


----------

